# Sticky  Who May Reply to Threads in This Forum?



## Cookiegal

Note that only authorized members may reply to threads in this forum due to the complexity of the malware removal process. Authorized members include Malware Specialists and Trainees, Administrators, Moderators and Trusted Advisors. Regular members are not permitted to reply and any such posts will be deleted without notice or further explanation. Thank you for understanding.


----------

